# How to investigate if you are entitled to a tracker refund?



## Honeymelon (5 Jun 2018)

I was wondering if someone could assist with my query.
I obtained a mortgage from First Active in circa 2006 on a fixed rate for 1 year, I then moved to a 2 year fixed and then a variable rate.

Following this I moved to AIB circa 2009 on a standard variable rate.

At no time during any of the above was I offered a tracker.

Is there anyway I can investigate if I was entitled to a Tracker during the above transactions and if I am entitled to a refund?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Setanta12 (5 Jun 2018)

Why do you think you were entitled to a tracker?  What did your agreements state?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 Jun 2018)

Setanta12 said:


> Why do you think you were entitled to a tracker?



Setanta - don't be so logical and negative.

Isn't everybody entitled to a tracker?

Brendan


----------



## Honeymelon (7 Jun 2018)

Thanks for the comments. I am not sure if I am entitled to a tracker and this is what I am trying to establish. Unfortunately I do not have a copy of my loan agreements. My question is what is the easiest way to establish if I have any entitlement to a tracker or not. Many thanks


----------



## Lizzie007 (7 Jun 2018)

Hey you need to contact Ulster bank for a copy of all your agreements they should hold a copy of them ...as they took over first active


----------



## Monbretia (7 Jun 2018)

I see no reason why you would be entitled to a tracker but strange things are happening these days so may as well get you documents anyway.

There was no entitlement as such and who knows at this stage why you went for the options you did, they may have been the cheapest at the time and seemed the better deal.


----------



## peemac (14 Jun 2018)

I'm flummoxed that so many people don't keep copies of loan agreements - especially for a large loan.

In any case, the solicitor that did the purchase legals will probably have a copy and it will be the quickest route.

But going by your information, I can't see how you could be entitled to one.


----------



## Nprice (5 Jul 2019)

I asked for my Subject Access Request before xmas and finally got it after about four months but when I looked through the documents my offer letter (on the conclusion of my 2 year fixed mortgage) was not included. I was supposed to go straight on to the prevailing ECB rate of 4.05% + 1.15% (a tracker mortgage of 5.2%) but as I recall it was a variable rate of 5.2% instead (and certainly not a tracker rate) that I was put on to. They say now that they can't find the offer letter from this time... what can I do next? It seems very convenient to lose the most important document of the report? Have I any other legal choice but to accept this? BTW the this was with First Active from 2006-2008.


----------

